# Introducing Valiant



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

We had a show last weekend and we brought along one of our puppies from the last litter.
He is 5 months old now and his name is Winnow Showdown, he was entered in baby class 4-6 months old and he ended up BIS4 Baby.
Valiant and Quincy are full brothers, Valiant was my show pick from his litter, he lives with his family up north in Iceland.

Vaka and Polar where also entered, Vaka was BOB and Polar BOS with his first CC & CACIB 

Here is a pic of me and Valiant with the breed judge Stelios Makaritis from Greece 









Valiant will have his next show in February in puppy class 6-9 months old.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Waht a great name for him --- and congratulations. He looks just beautiful.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a cutie! This is bringing back memories and making me yearn for a puppy. Good luck with this young lad's show career! His big brother sends his best wishes too.


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Beautiful puppy ! Congratulations to you and Valiant and good luck in February !!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If anyone still hears from Winnow, could you let her know that Valiant's big brother Quincy is going for his CGN in February, and that we are hoping to get him into Rally O or Obedience in the spring? We do not see much of her here anymore.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I love the head on that puppy! Good luck to Quincy with his CGN! I am thinking of what to do with Bonnie now, too. It is fun to have a dog that can do a lot of different things.


----------

